# Ring Gauge chart and conversion



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

I was trying to find out what ring gauge the cigar I just smoked was. I measured it in inches and mm and had to find a conversion chart. Here is one I found to be most useful if you ever need it.

Cigar Ring Sizes - Cuban Cigar Reviews


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Good stuff thanks!


----------

